# Mexico's Low-Rise Modern Architecture



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Nestlé Laboratory in Querétaro*

Location: Queretaro
Architect: Michel Rojkind




Thank you IXTLAN for these pictures

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

11


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Guanajuato's State Central Library*

Location: León


Thank you DïegôLG for these pictures


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

*National Genomics Laboratory for Biodiversity*

Location: Irapuato

Thank you again to IXTLAN and mrpfloyd for the pictures





[/QUOTE]


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

*University of Puebla Cultural and Arts Complex*

Location: Puebla.



Pictures taken by LeXiP


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Give us more!!!
Fantastic Pics!!!!

Please show some old moderm low-rise and mid-rise like the Washing Machine!!
Saludos from Colombia!!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nice low rises in the Bajio and Central regions.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

The new Santander Call Center in Queretaro is a nice building also.


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Paseo Santa Lucia*


Location: Monterrey


Photos by Avolar Alto 
















































Sculpture in Parque Fundidora, by Constitution Ave. Designed by German/Mexican Architect Mathías Goeritz as a part of the new Sculpture Route on this important Ave


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Guau!!! Makes me want to live in Monterrey!! 










^^This makes me wish it was a bar open to the public. Outstanding building!!


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

isakres said:


> The new Santander Call Center in Queretaro is a nice building also.


Yes, I will post some pictures of it later.


----------



## MasterGas (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude!
Amazing Thread!!!!
Thanks for the pics, they are awesome!


----------



## MasterGas (Jan 15, 2009)

*The Torres House by GLR Arquitectos / Gilberto L. Rodríguez
*
_Credits by Dave on the contemporist November 3rd, 2009_

GLR Arquitectos have designed the Torres House in Monterrey, Mexico.

Built Area:
5,942 sq ft

Project Team:
Bernardo Chapa
Joaquín Jenis
Tomas Güereña
Diana Guerra
Eduardo Fuentes

Photography:
Jorge Taboada

Description:

Set high in the Sierra Madre mountain range, the Torres House seeks to establish an intimate contact with the natural environment in which it is located. Discreetly open towards the street, the house is accessed by crossing over a fountain from which a huge oak tree emerges, impressive both for its size and its beauty. Once on the porch, a grand mural-like door -constructed of marble, wood and steel- welcomes the visitor.

Inside, the entry hall merges into an area of contrasting materials consisting of Santo Tomas marble and volcanic stone walls. From this area there is a visual continuity with the rest of the house and with the garden that was left in its natural state as a small oak forest.

In the living room, conceived almost as a glass box, one can experience the view to the Sierra Madre peaks in the distance and the garden near by. Owing to its location within the mountain, where winters can get really cold, there is a fireplace for the family to gather around in the evenings.

From the dining room and the media room, one can access the roof terrace and enjoy the splendid views of the Sierra Madre as well as of the city of Monterrey. Here the musical background of the sounds of nature is in sharp contrast to the roar of the city below.

Full description after the photos….





















































































































_
Credits by contemporist_


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Wow! Contemporary, minimalistic & beautiful. Keep posting.


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice all these buildings.

Mexican contemporary architecture has a lot to show.


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

Could somebody imagine this place is a Firefighters station?

Mexico City









































































By Avolar Alto

Simply... wow :shocked:


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

*Nestlé Chocolate Museum* | Toluca, México

Michel Rojkind Architects (mexican architect)


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

Michel Rojkind Architects DF | MX

*
PR 40 House*




















































*Falcon Corporative*


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Some great stuff here.

I especially love.........











what a unique and yet symbolic fountain.


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*Mexican Architecture*

Mexican architecture offers a large and well recognized tradition of excellent architecture, just among architects and specialists, but such recognition was not the same thing among the public or clients . . . 

Nevertheless mexican architectura just begun to be more popular and well accepted among the general public and not just among specialists.

There are lots of youg talented architects, like Fernando Romero, Tatiana Bilbao, Andrés Flores, Juan Carlos Baumgartner, Michel Rojkind, Derek Dellegkamp, Gerardo Broissin, PRODUCTORA DF, AT 103, ARQUITECTURA 911 SC and many other rising stars


----------



## MenMad (Nov 9, 2009)

Exelente!!! Viva Mexico!


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

nice thread!!  and as bon vivant said we have many new talents


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Any update? More pixs???


----------



## Cariñoso81 (Nov 28, 2009)

Jaw dropping.

I could only dream of being that creative.


----------

